# Trovoada em Silves - 11/02/2011



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2011 às 00:22)

Depois de um dia de céu parcialmente nublado e sem grande história, eis que, a meio da tarde, se forma uma linha de instabilidade a W de Portugal, e que se estendeu desde a zona de Lisboa até ao Barlavento Algarvio. A actividade eléctrica era bem grande, principalmente a W de Silves, e a partir das 21h essa actividade passou por cima de Silves, dando para tirar umas fotos.

Aqui ficam as imagens de radar da evolução ao longo da tarde/noite desta linha de instabilidade:



















Ficam aqui algumas fotos da aproximação da trovoada a Silves:


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2011 às 01:12)

Parabéns pelo registo está muito bom


----------



## dahon (12 Fev 2011 às 14:53)

Excelentes fotos.
Parabéns


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Fev 2011 às 15:40)

Boas

Bom registo Eco

Abraços


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2011 às 15:56)

Sim senhor!  

Isso é que foi ter um final do dia em cheio! Parabéns por este brinde da Mãe Natureza e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2011 às 18:06)

Espectáculo


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2011 às 18:17)

Também as vi ao longe rasgando o horizonte por cima do lençol de núvens durante um pôr-do-sol avermelhado quando entrei na A22 em Tavira ao sair do trabalho. Pensei que quando chegasse a Faro teria uma bela trovoada mas... nada feito. Morreu tudo ao longe. Tenho algumas fotos tiradas da praia de Faro mas sem qualidade...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2011 às 18:34)

Bem apanhados ecobcg


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2011 às 18:44)

Obrigado pelos comentários pessoal!

A que nos atrai a todos na meteorologia é isto mesmo, surpresas meteorológicas que proporcionam belos momentos sem ninguém estar à espera! Se de manhã me tivessem dito que ia haver uma valente trovoada por cá e iria ter um rain rate de 250mm/h, com 22mm acumulados em pouco mais de 2 horas, diria que estavam a gozar comigo... Nem tinha tido a máquina fotográfica cá por casa nos últimos tempos, mas não sei bem por quê, resolvi trazê-la ontem ao final do dia...parecia que adivinhava.


----------

